# abu soron 4/s



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

soron sx 40
has box....paperwork....spare spool......fabric reel case
very nice shape
$65 shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

re-opened at lower price

$55shipped p/p


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Claimed 

Pm sent


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

sold
pm responded to


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i'll send tracking# as soon as it is shipped


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Got it. Very nice as described if not better. Thanks


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks for letting me know..........catch 'em up


----------

